# My home made Flirt Pole under $5 (pics)



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

So I have been doing a lot of browsing lately, been sitting around on call for work so I have time to kill. I got interested in this thing called a flirt pole. I managed to throw one together for about 4 bucks. 

I started with a dowel, length of 3 feet- $.60 cents.










Then attached a 'fish eye' into the end. Pack of 10 for $.99 cents.










Next comes the rope. I got a roll of 300ft for $1.98. 










Then I just used a rag out of a pack of 10 I had so that was 'free' more or less. 










Put it all together and you get a nice home made flirt pole for $3.57 plus tax and an hour of time with shopping. All my supplies came from Menards.










Piper just loves this thing. I used something similar before, just a garden hose (couplers removed!) but this is easier to maneuver!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

awesome! I made one using an old broom pole, yarn and a piece of fleece LOL. I'll probably make one like this, much more attractive! hahah


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

I also added a bit of Duck scent to the rag for added interest.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice! I love flirt poles, they help get rid of so much energy and all I have to do is stand there. 

My flirt pole is a horse whip, a string, and one of those skinneeez dog toys that resembles a fox.


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

I am trying to find a furry tail thing for another one. You know the Dayy Crockett hat with the tail, where can I find just the tail part? Ha


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Nice! I love flirt poles, they help get rid of so much energy and all I have to do is stand there.
> 
> My flirt pole is a horse whip, a string, and one of those skinneeez dog toys that resembles a fox.


Image what a remote control boat can do on one charge lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

my flirt pole is a lunge whip (for horses) and a fleece tug toy. Dodger loves it!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I can totally see Titon catching that and tear the string apart, snapping the dowel rod causing splintered wood that punctures my hand, puts me in the hospital and requires major surgery. 

Yes, my GS is that nuts.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

DCluver33 said:


> my flirt pole is a lunge whip (for horses) and a fleece tug toy. Dodger loves it!!


My flirt pole is a fly fishing rod, and a live cat

nah I'm just kidding of course


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Or even better, a squirrel on a rope. It flirts itself. I just go have a beer


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

hunterisgreat said:


> My flirt pole is a fly fishing rod, and a live cat
> 
> nah I'm just kidding of course





hunterisgreat said:


> Or even better, a squirrel on a rope. It flirts itself. I just go have a beer


:rofl::rofl::spittingcoffee:


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Or even better, a squirrel on a rope. It flirts itself. I just go have a beer


Haha that would be nice.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> I can totally see Titon catching that and tear the string apart, snapping the dowel rod causing splintered wood that punctures my hand, puts me in the hospital and requires major surgery.


:laugh:

Don't forget subsequent infection and death, Mr. Sunshine...


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Way too much work for me. 
I just hit a feed store and bought a horse lounge whip. Attach leather rag or tug and done.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Piper said:


> I am trying to find a furry tail thing for another one. You know the Dayy Crockett hat with the tail, where can I find just the tail part? Ha


ebay...there are some under fake fox tails...


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

hunterisgreat said:


> Or even better, a squirrel on a rope. It flirts itself. I just go have a beer


LOL - that's pretty good!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Kris10 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Don't forget subsequent infection and death, Mr. Sunshine...


Doh!! Forgot two steps...


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I made one out of my horse longe line whip. Just added a towel at the end and yippeee! Mia loves it.


----------



## DelilahsMom (Feb 1, 2011)

I have one that is a PVC pipe with a rope through it and a cow hide attached to the end. The pipe won't break and I barely get a lil bend in it. And with the rope through the pipe I can decide how long I want the hide to go out


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> Or even better, a squirrel on a rope. It flirts itself. I just go have a beer


Use a flag pole mount to hold the flirt pole so you can double fist it!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Katya's initial flirt pole work and prey drive formation:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I had some leftover PVC pipes from some agility equipment I made several years ago. Had to buy some string, because I only had sissel (sp?) twine here at the house. Strung it up thru the pipe and around so I could adjust the length and pull the rope in if I wanted to tease a little more. 

Had a 'dead' kong wubba (previous GSD had killed the squeaker, mini-aussie had chewed up the legs and they were frayed and stringy but it wasnt worth throwing out) that I attached with a slip knot. Logan LOVES playing with the wubba.

This is my first attempt at a flirt pole, and I learned two lessons: 
1. Use STRONGER string/rope than what I had.
2. Kong Wubba is way too heavy. Makes for easy string breakage, and hurts when you accidentally fling it towards yourself! 

Still ... we've been having lots of fun!! This is an awesome tool! We're (yeah, me and the pup) working on coming up with "flirt pole games" since Logan is still a puppy and can't jump, twist, etc... we've gotta keep it on the 'down low'.


----------

